# best live plant "foods"



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

what is the best live plant "food" on the market


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

Injected CO2!!! The second best would be the Seachem starter pack which has flourish, iron, and comprehensive plant supplement.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

injected CO2????


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

carbon... most important macro nutrient for plant growth... most easily obtained by injecting CO2.

I suggest you read up on macro and micro nutrients on www.plantedtank.net so you can fully understand what plant food your plants need.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I've had great success with Root tabs and Leaf Zone!!


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Fish poo.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

kornphlake said:


> Fish poo.


LOL..........oh yeah....forgot about that! So true....so true.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Really, depending on the plants you are trying to grow the best fertilizer is a gravel substrate that has been neglected for a long time and is full of fish waste and uneaten food. You'll still need to add some micro nutrients but the substrate will be rich in nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus. Stem plants aren't root feeders as much as sword plants, crypts and aponogetons, stem plants will do better with fertilizers that are dissolved in the water, seachem has a good line of fertilizers, there are some home brewed ferts that can save you a lot of money but it's difficult to find the ingredients needed especially in small quantities.

You can read everything you ever wanted to know about fertilizers and a lot more than you ever thought you might need to know at thebarreport.com


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

kornphlake said:


> Fish poo.


You beat me to that one. The only food my plants ever get!


----------

